# Breeding/Spawning



## Dalla Rosa (Jan 12, 2008)

I have had several african cichlids successfully breed/spawn but I have never had the pleasure of watching the process. Which leads to my question of when does this process tend to occur? Would it be in the evening or during the day? I have often noticed by morning that my females are holding which make me believe that it only occurs overnight. Is there too much tension for them to breed during the day? I watch my fish for hours a day and I have not seen such behaviour......


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

Not sure what you're keeping but everything I've kept (mbuna, peacocks, haps, Tropheus...) will spawn anytime of day. How many fish fdo you have? In a large tank with lots of fish (and lots of breeding activity you're bound to see it sooner or later. Sometimes it only goes on for several minutes, sometimes it carries on longer.


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

I agree, any time of day, or night. I usually see more spawns within an hour after a water change. If you notice a female with her tube down, she's ready. Peek around a corner once in a while and you may catch them. They may just be shy, or looking for you to feed them. After a few times, they won't care who's in the room or where they are, I've had a pair of peacocks spawn in a bucket before.


----------



## Dalla Rosa (Jan 12, 2008)

I have a 55g tank with 4 yellow labs, 2 socolofi, 4 kenyi, 1 frontosa and 1 blue alhi. The yellow labs breed every 4-6 weeks and same goes for the socolofi. 
I guess i don't have any luck


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I saw one of my fish drop a couple eggs one time but they weren't fertilized and she didn't pick them up but I've never actually seen a spawn either other than on video. There's plenty of spawn clips on "You Tube". I did get to see one of my fish spit though and that was so neat. Keep watching (like me) I'm sure we'll see it one day. Like bulldog7 said, watch for the females tube showing. :thumb:


----------



## Dalla Rosa (Jan 12, 2008)

I've seen my fish spit aswell and scoop them up again and it was neat to see. Is there a picture of a females tube showing on this site? That way I can get a visual of what to look for.


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

peacock








red zebra









here's some of my spawning vids:












http://s220.photobucket.com/albums/dd84 ... magic1.flv


----------



## lovemycichlids805 (Apr 11, 2008)

Ok...thanks for the pictures. I didn't know that they're "tube" stuck out like that. I thought that there was something wrong with my fish. Now I know..bless you! And now my cobalt blue is holding again!


----------



## Dalla Rosa (Jan 12, 2008)

YEP missed the spawning process again..... My yellow lab is holding again and i didn't witness anything. I might have to set up a security camera system and record daily and nightly activities...LOL.......oh well.... maybe next time


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I have an albino socolofi with her tube down. She's the one I saw drop eggs before. I'm trying to watch her pretty close but so far nothing. She is at one end of the tank and the male at the other. :roll:


----------

